# Bručení, bručet



## winpoj

Ahoj,

nedávno mě v jisté (asi budete vědět jaké) souvislosti napadlo, jaký je asi původ používání slovesa "bručet" ve významu "pobývat ve vězení". Nepřichází mi na mysl žádná možná asociace mezi bručivým zvukem a trestem odnětí svobody. Nemáte o tom nějaké informace?


----------



## Jana337

S nejvyšší pravděpodobností to máme ze slangové němčiny. _Brummen _znamená _bručet _i _sedět ve vězení_. Ale základní otázku - asociace mezi zvukem a vězením - to neřeší.


----------



## Garin

No, vzhledem k tomu, že "kdo bručí, je medvěd", bych řekl, že tu bude asi nějaká souvislost se zvířaty ve zvěřinci, v malých klecích za mřížemi. A třeba takovému tomu koženému opasku s pouty, ve kterém jsou předváděni těžcí zločinci před soud, se také, myslím, říká "medvěd".


----------



## winpoj

Díky, Jano, za upozornění na analogii s němčinou.

Díky, Garine, to zní jako věrohodné vysvětlení.


----------

